# Spinning- Blending fiber colors before spinning.



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A couple of months ago, two days after I thought I was being so smart in figuring out that I could card different colors of fibers to create a new color, I stumble across this knitty article! http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring07/KSblendingfibers.html
:sm04: great minds think alike! I just found the link again so I sharing it. Because I sure there are other spinners, like me, that haven't got into dyeing and/or just don't the facilities to dye in. (I rent a room in a private house and I'm certain that this woman would not want me dyeing in her newly remodeled kitchen)


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Blending is fun, you can create something unique.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I have always dyed my wool before spinning. I've never spun then dyed! I am just ready to ply my current spun singles, and actually might try dyeing it. To me, dyeing wool and blending colors is fun and exciting to see the results when it's spun up!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great article. Thanks.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Blending is a lot of fun, either with a blending board (homemade), dog crushes or the drumcarder. I blend mostly for a store that sells batts to felters. My inspiration was stormy Scottish land and seascapes. These are laid out as a background and other bits and bobs felted onto the batts. I used merino dyed in different colours and later them on. These are run through the carder 2-3 times depending on how smooth or blended I want them


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oooh, lovely, just breath taking!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing... I never knew that .


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks so much, that was a very good article, inspiring!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent article. If you also follow the links how she reworked a sweater, that was very interesting too. http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATrebuilt.html


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for that article. Every time I think I will sell off my carding/roving/wheel, I see inspiring articles.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

RetiredPacaMama said:


> Thanks for that article. Every time I think I will sell off my carding/roving/wheel, I see inspiring articles.


Why would you want to sell everything. Don't do that what fun would you have if you did. DUST IT OFF AND GET BACK INTO THE SPINNING OF THINGS. Listen to your mama.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Why would you want to sell everything. Don't do that what fun would you have if you did. DUST IT OFF AND GET BACK INTO THE SPINNING OF THINGS. Listen to your mama.[/quote
> 
> I agree....if you sold everything, you will regret it. I know someone who owns an alpaca farm and sold her stuff and now regrets it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Why would you want to sell everything. Don't do that what fun would you have if you did. DUST IT OFF AND GET BACK INTO THE SPINNING OF THINGS. Listen to your mama.


What she said!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Excellent article. If you also follow the links how she reworked a sweater, that was very interesting too. http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATrebuilt.html


It is amazing how she redid that sweater, thanks for the kink.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is very fascinating to see what color you can get. Sometimes, if I don't like original fiber color, or have to much of a solid color, I would blend it to get something different.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Both articles are fascinating! Thank you for sharing these links.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

wordancer said:


> It is amazing how she redid that sweater, thanks for the kink.


Yes, I thought it a beautiful sweater too. There was also a link to her blog, but I could not get it to work.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

All this dyeing and blending talk is inspiring me! 
I just went to the store and bought a scale that will measure the weight of my fiber so I can improve upon what I'm doing.
Thanks all!


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Great article. Thanks.


Wow!! how pretty....My son lives in Stroudsburg, Pa......how close are you to them....Pa is a big, big state.......Would love to buy some of your roving.......


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Margit said:


> Wow!! how pretty....My son lives in Stroudsburg, Pa......how close are you to them....Pa is a big, big state.......Would love to buy some of your roving.......


we are 20 miles from Stoudsburg! not a place one hears of often . How cool is that


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

desireeross said:


> we are 20 miles from Stoudsburg! not a place one hears of often . How cool is that


Wonderful..may be in the future we can meet!!!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Margit said:


> Wonderful..may be in the future we can meet!!!!


I see you're from Zimbabwe. I'm from Namibia! Yes, stay in touch


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I LOVE blending colors on my hand cards! I love the nuances in the blended colors. It adds so much depth of interest to the finished product. Thanks for posting this site.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing!


----------

